# seneca snagway?



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

has anyone heard if the saugeye are moveing up the spill way yet?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I got a buddy whos uncle lives down there and fishes it quite often. Ill get a hold of him and let ya know if i hear anything from him


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

The waters still high for the snaggers, I'm sure they have started moving up by now. They busted a bunch of guys there last year. can't remember the exact number, but quite a few had hefty fines to pay and a proud article in the newspaper.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Last spring when I stopped to look at the spillway condition there was dead snagged shad laying all over the bank line and no one there. I beat feet quick feeling I'd get the blame. Don't think I'll fishing it again this year but there sure are some big Walleye + Saugeye that move up that spillway.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

i fished there last year too. there are alot of nice fish in that creek... i said snagway cuz i was watching fish coming in tail first and going into buckets. vary frequently. cabin feaver is really setting in!!!


----------



## leofishes (Mar 10, 2013)

Still looking for a report on the fishing conditions at the snag way. If anyone can get a report I'd love to see it thanks.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The spillway is running now. Probably going to be shutoff in a day or two caught a few small ones when gates first opened might be good when the flow is lower.


----------

